# Hang up the boots?



## J_marx22 (Sep 14, 2015)

So I have been wondering what I should do during the rifle hunt coming up in a few days. Should I hang up the boots and wait for those yahoos to get off the mountain or hunt through it and pray I don't get shot? What do you do?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

If you are still throwing sticks during a rifle hunt remember you need to wear orange so that you make a better target.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

LOL


-DallanC


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Jmarx, I must admit as someone who has stated this is thier first year hunting; I am a little offended that you are so quick to stigmatize us rifle hunters as yahoos who will blast away at anything that moves not dressed like a pumpkin. The draw system for general deer weeded most of those folks out years ago. I guess you didnt realize that since this is your first year hunting and based your opinion on what you've heard others say?


----------



## J_marx22 (Sep 14, 2015)

3arabians said:


> Jmarx, I must admit as someone who has stated this is thier first year hunting; I am a little offended that you are so quick to stigmatize us rifle hunters as yahoos who will blast away at anything that moves not dressed like a pumpkin. The draw system for general deer weeded most of those folks out years ago. I guess you didnt realize that since this is your first year hunting and based your opinion on what you've heard others say?


You know I didn't really mean for yahoos to be a term that would be offensive. I guess I need to choose my words more wisely and not succumb to a stereotype. While lots of rifle hunters are very responsible and well practiced and there are also those that are not well practiced and irresponsible. But you get that with any type of hunting. I have just heard of some scary stories of archery hunters pursuing their game up to archery range but all the sudden they get some bullets whizing past them because they weren't seen.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

J_marx22 said:


> So I have been wondering what I should do during the rifle hunt coming up in a few days. Should I hang up the boots and wait for those yahoos to get off the mountain or hunt through it and pray I don't get shot? What do you do?


I think that you should give up hunting and take up couch sittin


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

J_marx22 said:


> You know I didn't really mean for yahoos to be a term that would be offensive. I guess I need to choose my words more wisely and not succumb to a stereotype. While lots of rifle hunters are very responsible and well practiced and there are also those that are not well practiced and irresponsible. But you get that with any type of hunting. I have just heard of some scary stories of archery hunters pursuing their game up to archery range but all the sudden they get some bullets whizing past them because they weren't seen.


This is where and why you are suppose to wear orange when bow hunting during a rifle season, to be seen. If you don't you just may have bullets wizzing past your head.

Also if you check the statistics you will find very few people are shot during the rifle seasons anymore when they are mistaken for a animal. There are however accidents where someone is shot by improper handling of a firearm.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

I think this stuff got taken out of context. The general rifle can be chaos. If I rifle hunted, and on public ground, I might say there are a bunch of yahoo's running around the mountain blasting any chance they can. Over generalization? Sure. But every season and weapon we find yahoo's and generalize. 

It's a fair question to see if archers hunt during the other GS hunts. And if it's safe, or productive.


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

By the time the Elk Hunt Is Done.. And all the hunters leave their trailers and tents on the mountain to hunt rifle deer. And the nut house starts you would be better off going fishin. and then hit the front..Thats just me, I gave up the public land gun hunt in Utah 35 years ago..I miss the fall hunt. The smells of fall. Camp fires. and the getting together with friends and family.. But the insanity of it all, NOPE. People just seem to go nuts when a 2x2 tries to make it across a canyon with WW 3 going on..


----------



## Fishracer (Mar 2, 2009)

I know where i hunt, there were alot fewer hunters the past couple years on the Rifle deer hunt. Now the rifle elk hunt! That is the hunt that is scary!


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Critter said:


> This is where and why you are suppose to wear orange when bow hunting during a rifle season, to be seen. If you don't you just may have bullets wizzing past your head.
> 
> Also if you check the statistics you will find very few people are shot during the rifle seasons anymore when they are mistaken for a animal. There are however accidents where someone is shot by improper handling of a firearm.


Wearing orange doesn't preclude you from having bullets lobbed over your head. I've had it happen while archery hunting on the extended, wearing orange vest and hat. Bullets whizzing past my head would be a hyperbolic statement, but I definitely had guys shoot at a deer that I was stalking in on and was less than 100 yards away from. They could see me easily from where they were as well.

I agree that accidents are rare, but still take the precautions, because there are some yahoos out there. Some that hold guns and also some that hold bows too. Yahoo is an indiscriminate term that can apply to any group of hunters.

To answer your question: No need to couch-sit for 9 days. Just take proper precautions and be careful.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I hunted public lands GS deer the last 2 years and I must say that the crowds were notably less than they used to be. Everyone we interacted with was well behaved. I haven't seen the proverbial "zoo" of hunters there for decades. 

Additionally, the big game board has been full of stories this year of ridiculous crowds and bad behavior on the archery and muzzy hunts. Maybe all the jerks have switched to those hunts.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Can you imagine what everyone would be saying if there were 300K tags again. Talk about the deer not having a chance and running everywhere. They had no place to hide that there wasn't a hunter waiting for them to show up.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I saw more people on the ML and ran into more hikers this year than I did when I hunted the rifle hunt 7 years ago. This year I actually was contemplating going back to rifle for next year.


----------



## CaverSpencer (Oct 13, 2015)

utahgolf said:


> I saw more people on the ML and ran into more hikers this year than I did when I hunted the rifle hunt 7 years ago. This year I actually was contemplating going back to rifle for next year.


Speaking without all the facts here, but I think more people have switched to muzzle loader because the newer technology (I am seeing ML take deer at up to 200 yards) and easier to get a tag than rifle.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

3arabians said:


> Jmarx, I must admit as someone who has stated this is thier first year hunting; I am a little offended that you are so quick to stigmatize us rifle hunters as yahoos who will blast away at anything that moves not dressed like a pumpkin. The draw system for general deer weeded most of those folks out years ago. I guess you didnt realize that since this is your first year hunting and based your opinion on what you've heard others say?


After a couple days and reading this post of mine again I was in a bit of a mood for sure. Sunday nights are hard on me when my weekend of hunting is over and I know I am getting up at 4am to work and not hunt the next morning . To answer your question; if I was a bow hunter I would definitely sit out the rifle and pick it up after it ended. No need to dress in orange and join any chaos that may ensue. You have a long hunt and sitting out the rifle would give a good chance to get other stuff done so you can hit it hard after the rifle ends.


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

there are sections of the extended archery hunt that you never have to wear orange because rifles can't hunt it... No need to hang up any boots...


----------



## nateysmith (May 13, 2013)

What areas are off limits to rifle hunters? Is it south of i-80?


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Just wear orange. A few years ago I shot a nice 4 point with my bow during the any weapon hunt with my any weapon tag. I had on my orange vest and hat. Killed him at 17 yards. Buddy thought I should just use a rifle, but that day the bow sounded more fun.

If it is that big of a worry, then just hunt from I80 South and you won't have to worry about rifle deer hunters. People don't get shot on purpose much- not point and shoot on a hunt anyway.


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

nateysmith said:


> What areas are off limits to rifle hunters? Is it south of i-80?


south of i80.
If you've never hunted millcreek bring 3 bux goto the last parking lot and go hiking, you can get into some really cool terrain there...just gotta watchout for bikers and a some hikers. (when you exit they have you pay 3 bux.)


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

phorisc said:


> there are sections of the extended archery hunt that you never have to wear orange because rifles can't hunt it... No need to hang up any boots...


Not true! You can hunt moose, cow elk, and goats with a center fire rifle. You technically need orange durring any of those hunts.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

swbuckmaster said:


> Not true! You can hunt moose, cow elk, and goats with a center fire rifle. You technically need orange durring any of those hunts.


Didn't the division drop the hunter orange requirement for OIL hunts last year?

I'll have to check out the field regs and find out.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Hunter Orange Requirememt


Requirement to wear 
hunter orange
Utah Code § 23-20-31
If you're hunting in an area where a cen
-
terfire rifle hunt is occurring, you must wear 
a minimum of 400 square inches of hunter 
orange material on your head, chest and back.
A camouflage pattern in hunter orange 
meets this requirement; however, the Division 
strongly encourages hunters to continue using 
solid hunter orange whenever possible. 

There are some exceptions to the hunter 
orange rule. You're not required to wear hunter 
orange if you're participating in a bighorn 
sheep hunt, a bison hunt, a moose hunt or a 
mountain goat hunt-or a hunt that requires 
you to possess a statewide conservation permit 
or a statewide sportsman's permit-unlesscenterfire rifle hunt is in progress in the same 
area.


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

Critter said:


> Hunter Orange Requirememt
> 
> 
> Requirement to wear
> ...


So looks like theres an Antlerless Elk hunt starting november 16th till jan 31 in the portion south of parleys canyon...so ya hunter orange would be required then...http://wildlife.utah.gov/maps/public/details_species.php?feature_item=4


----------

